# Jeepers Creepers 2 Collector's Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72601[/img] 
*Title: Jeepers Creepers 2 Collectors Edition* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :4.5stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*83




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72609[/img]*Summary*
“Jeepers Creepers” was a Labor Day smash hit back in 2002 (for some reason, It was a rather mediocre slasher film), so a sequel was bound to happen. I guess they decided to strike while the iron was hot, so one year later we had that sequel in hand. This time with a much more enhanced budget and a bigger cast, which helped out a LOT. Not to mention the fact that getting a bigger named actor like Ray Wise along for the ride didn’t hurt its credibility. Victor Salva seems to love the franchise, as he’s been pushing and pushing for a third film in the series for quite some time, and supposedly there is active work on “Jeepers Creepers 3” as we speak (part of the time lapse has to do with being convicted of some rather indecent acts a few years after “Jeepers Creepers 2” came out, but hey, better late than never. 

Usually sequels tend to be much worse than the predecessor, but I have to say, I actually LIKE “Jeepers Creepers 2” a good bit more the original. The original was a fun concept, but it had its flaws, with the largest of them being a movie at conflict with itself over what it wanted to be. “Jeepers Creepers 2” hits the ground running and knows EXACTLY what the target audience wants. Blood, guts, gore and a sort of cheeky self-aware nature that almost rivals “Deadpool” for most 4th wall breaks. 

The film basically lets the audience know that it’s been 23 years since the incidents in “Jeepers Creepers”. The monster has been asleep for years, but this fateful night marks the 23rd night of that 23 year stretch and his feeding is not over yet. A voiceover on the radio informs a group of high school students traveling home from a big game that the police have found an underground basement filled with the stitched up carcasses that happen to be the handiwork of our little monster. Simultaneously we get to see young Billy Taggart (Shaun Fleming) get taken by the creeper a few miles away, prompting his father, Jack (Ray Wise) to start gearing up for a hunting party. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72617[/img]Now, back on the bus is where 90% of the movie takes place, as the creeper basically has a whole buffet of tasty victims all lined up to feed his monstrous appetite without too much work. Attacking the bus is easy enough, but soon the intended victims start turning upon themselves as they scream and claw their way away from the monster. However, The Taggart family is not done with the evil demon just yet, and loaded down with a few spears made of the Creeper himself, the monster may have bit off a bit more than he could chew. 

“Jeepers Creepers 2” manages to be a bit more self-aware and gleeful in that awareness than its predecessor. The creeper routinely looks up straight at the audience and winks or grins a bit before he goes off and murders some more innocent teenagers, and the uptick in action makes the experience quite a bit more enjoyable. Last time there was only 2-3 kills in the entire movie, but this time it’s one nonstop assault as the creeper slashes and chews his way through a tasty little setup of teenage morsels. However, this time we get to see some payback. “Jeepers Creepers” followed the traditional horror tropes of the unstoppable monster who gets his way at the end, but the sequel decided to add some revenge to the plot. With the kids there really is no resistance, but Jack Taggart and his remaining sons add a much needed twist to the story in the form of hunting the beast. 
There’s a lot more added to this one as well. We have creeper throwing stars (I kid you not), a knife blade that he seems to carry about, as well as a big addition to the creature budget so that the creeper looks a LOT cooler, and not just like a guy in a rubber suit like the first movie. At the same time we have plenty of stupid too. The teenagers on the bus act like…well… teenagers. Which is about as annoying as it sounds. We have punk teenagers making racist and sexist remarks while he looks out for himself, nerdy kids, the abused may be gay kid, and every cliché in between. While they’re good for a while, the breaking up of the routine with the Taggart’s is what keeps this film from being regarded less than it is.



*Rating:* 

Rated R for horror violence and language 



*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72625[/img]While “Jeepers Creepers” got a new 2K remastering done for the collector’s edition, “Jeepers Creepers 2” appears to have used the same master that MGM used for its release a few years back. That’s not a horrible thing though, as “Jeepers Creepers 2” actually looks really nice comparatively. Grain structure is intact, colors show off a nice ruddy look with a kiss of honey added into the mix, and detail looks good all around. The cinematography from the first movie (Don FauntLeRoy) returned for this entry as well, but changed up the aspect ratio from 1.85:1 to a full 2.39:1 scope image, effectively widening up the shots for the more action oriented film. There’s some dust and milk debris on the print, but nothing that would act as a major complaint for the viewer. I a/b’d my MGM copy with this one, and while there are really minor differences in the encode, the two look far more similar than they do different. 








*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72633[/img]Easily the best part of the package, the included 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is a hoot and holler that’s for sure. Aggressive and more finely tuned than the first film, “Jeepers Creepers 2” roars with this collector’s edition track that mirrors the same track held on the MGM double feature for the 2nd movie. The score tends to be the most important part of the track, as the intense and powerfully beating score fuels the film’s intensity and fear. The beast beating his wings in the air reverberates with authority, and the sound of him streaking through the air encompasses the viewer with a nice 360 degree field of immersion. LFE is powerful and deep, pounding away whenever the monster comes into contact with the teenagers. The track IS a mirror of the MGM disc for those who own it, but Scream has also provided us with a new DTS-HD MA 2.0 track as well, which really makes it ice for those with 2 channel systems who don’t have to worry about downmixing introducing artifacts into their auditory experience. 





*Extras* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=72641[/img] 
• Audio Commentary by Director Victor Salva and Cast members Eric Nenninger, Josh Hammon, Nicki Lynn Aycox, Marieh Delfino and others
• Creeper Commentary By Jonathon Breck (The Creeper), Brad Parker, and Brian Penikas
• Jeepers Creepers 2: Then and Now
• A Father's Revenge - An Interview with actor Ray Wise
• Don't Get off the Bus - Interviews with Actors Tom Tarantini, Thom Gossom Jr. and Diane Delano
• A Day in Hell - A Look at the filming of "Jeepers Creepers 2"
• Lights, Camera, Creeper: The Making of "Jeepers Creepers 2"
• Creeper Creation
• The Orphanage Visual Effects Reel
• Creeper Composer
• Deleted Scenes
• Storyboard renditions of scenes not filmed
• Photo Gallery
• Traiuler








*Overall:* :4stars:

“Jeepers Creepers 2” was originally released by MGM studios ONLY in a double pack with the original, meaning that if you wanted the sequel you had to buy the original. Or rebuy the original if you already owned it. However, much like the collector’s edition of “Jeepers Creepers” from Scream Factory that I reviewed yesterday, the sequel can be bought in a standalone for one, and even though it packs the same audio and video master that the MGM one had (roughly), the included extra features and awesome packaging are going to be tempting fans of the movie for certain. Definitely recommended.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Ray Wise, Lena Cardwell, Diane Delano
Directed by: Victor Salva
Written by: Victor Salva
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, English DTS-HD MA 2.0
Studio: Scream Factory
Rated: R
Runtime: 104 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: June 14th, 2016




*Buy Jeepers Creepers 2 Collectors Edition Blu-ray on Amazon*




*Recommendation: Recommended ​*







More about Mike


----------

